# agrandir partition sur espace libre



## roscorporation (4 Avril 2010)

hello !

j'ai encore mon vieux eMac G4, dont j'ai quand même remplacé le DD de 40 Go par un de 160 Go ... (ah et j'ai aussi mis Leopard ... voilà pour la config.)

Sur ces 160 Go j'en ai effectivement 150 dispo, et avant l'installation j'avais fait une partition mac de 120 Go, et laissé 30 Go d'espace libre, en vue d'installer une fois un linux, ce que je n'ai pas encore fait ...

J'ai donc une partition de 120 Go remplie de 110 Go de données ; et j'aimerais bien récupérer mes 30 Go d'espace libre !

J'ai bien sûr un DD externe de 320 Go (fw400) sur lequel je pourrais bien sûr cloner mon mac, pour démarrer sur le clone, reformater ma partition pour pouvoir bénéficier des 150 Go dispos, et re-cloner sur le DD interne ... 

Mais si je pouvais seulement agrandir ma partition actuelle sur les 30 Go d'espace libre !

Je démarre sur mon DD externe, j'ouvre utilitaire disque et vais dans l'onglet "partitionner", je vois ma partition "Mac Os étendu (journalisé)" 120 Go, et un espace gris correspondant aux 30 Go d'espace libre ; je fais glisser le séparateur entre les volumes pour augmenter la taille de ma partition jusqu'au max de la capacité, et lorsque je demande d' "appliquer", il me dit : "MediaKit dit que c'est trop petit" je sais pas quoi ... essayé de nombreuses fois avec utilitaire de disque, toujours ce même message d'erreur ...

Essayé aussi avec la version demo de iPartition ; ben lui c'est simple il voit une partition de 120 Go point barre ... pas trouvé comment lui proposer d'y ajouter les 30 Go d'espaces libres ...

Bref, si qqn sait s'il est possible d'agrandir ma partition sur de l'espace libre laissé sur le DD, sans perdre les données qui sont sur ma partition, et sans devoir passer par un reformatage, c'est cool 

Et si qqn sait que c'est pas possible, ben dites-le tout-de suite ! Et je me lance dans le clonage :hein: merci


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2010)

T'as essayé en démarrant sur le Dvd de Léo ?
Je l'ai fait pour mon iBook il y a peu, enfin j'ai fait l'inverse j'ai rajouté une deuxième partition. Sans problèmes.


----------



## roscorporation (4 Avril 2010)

oui sur le DVD de Léo c'est le même topo que sur le DD externe, en plus lent ...

peut-être que si tu as réussi à le faire toi, c'est justement parce que tu as fait l'inverse, c'est-à-dire rapetisser ta partition ; j'ai aussi vu des tutos ou témoignages de gens qui avaient pu agrandir leur partition, mais sur une autre partition (ancienne partition bootcamp par ex) ...

mais comme moi je n'ai pas une autre partition, mais de l'espace libre, j'ai l'impression qu'à cause de cela c'est pas possible ; y a ptet qqch au niveau de la carte de partition

j'ai l'impression que ma carte de partition dit que j'ai une partition de 120 Go, et que oilà, je peux pas avoir plus ...

si j'avais 30 Go de partition DOS en plus des 120 Go de ma partition Mac, ma carte de partition dirait bien que j'ai un disque de 150 Go, avec 2 partitions ; je pense qu'il serait dès lors possible d'agrandir ma partition Mac ...

de même je pense que comme toi je dois pouvoir rapetisser ma partition, mais j'ai même pas envie de tester (avec mon solde de 10 Go dispo ...)

donc est-ce que y a un pro du partitionnage qui puisse me dire si y a moyen de bidouiller la carte de partition ou de je sais pas faire quoi, afin que je puisse agrandir ma partition Mac sur cet imbécile d'espace libre dont je ne peux rien faire, tout ceci sans perdre mes données et donc sans avoir à reformater tout le DD ?

merci salut


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2010)

Ta deuxième partition est bien formatée en HFS+ aussi ?


----------



## roscorporation (4 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ta deuxième partition est bien formatée en HFS+ aussi ?



ben non ! elle est pas formatée justement ... c'est de l'espace libre ...

et je peux pas sélectionner cette partition pour la formater parce que justement c'est pas une partition ... c'est de l'espace libre


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2010)

Ben fais en une partoche HFS+ et après tu les réunies


----------



## roscorporation (4 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ben fais en une partoche HFS+ et après tu les réunies



pas possible, je ne peux pas sélectionner cet espace vide, je peux donc pas le formater ... pas depuis utilitaire de disque en tout cas ... et sur la version demo de iPartition pas trouvé le moyen de faire ça non plus


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2010)

Tu ne peux pas l'effacer ?
Et après faire ce dont on parle.


----------



## roscorporation (5 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas l'effacer ?
> Et après faire ce dont on parle.



non je peux pas l'effacer  mes 3 derniers messages disent ça 

je suis pas un nul qui a besoin de conseils d'un geek ... suis un geek qui a besoin de conseils d'un pro 

merci pour tes réponses, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que tu ait LA réponse :

- soit OUI y a un moyen de faire ce que je veux et on m'explique
- soit NON y a pas moyen et je reformate mon DD interne point barre


----------



## roscorporation (5 Avril 2010)

pour être clair et démonstratif voici les étapes en images :

etape_0 : mon point de départ

etape_1 : agrandir partition existante sur espace libre en glissant la barre séparant les deux zones : je clique sur "appliquer"
etape_1.1 : échec 

etape_2 : avec le petit + ajouté une partition sur l'espace vide : taille 31.05 Go (je les veux !!) ; à noter que je peux pas choisir de formater en DOS ou autre, c'est grisé, mais comme les réglages proposés sont les mêmes que ma partition principale ça me convient très bien ; je clique "appliquer" ...
etape_2.1 : résultat décevant ... il m'a bien créé une nouvelle partition mais non pas de 31 Go comme l'espace disponible mais de seulement 10 Go ... impossible ensuite d'agrandir cette nouvelle partition, ou d'en ajouter encore une en répétant le processus de l'etape 2 ... dans les 2 cas, retour à la fenêtre indiquée en 1.1

en fait, avant d'avoir qualifié mon interlocuteur de geek, je n'avais été que jusque à l'étape 1.1

mais après réflexion me suis dit qu'effectivement je n'avais pas tout tenté !

mais bon dommage le résultat des ces nouvelles tentatives me rend encore plus  

je crois que je vais reformater mon DD interne


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2010)

Ma question pour l'effacement faisait référence à l'onglet correspondant.
Dans tout tes screenshots tu es sur l'onglet "partition"


----------



## marctiger (5 Avril 2010)

Je crois que la meilleure (même s'il y en a une autre), c'est de ne pas te casser la tête plus longtemps, et de faire comme tu l'as toi-même suggéré, à savoir clôner sur externe, effacer ton volume afin d'en refaire une seule partition, et je dirais en plus pour la suite de "Restaurer" par "Utiltaire Disque" depuis le DVD d'install.

Cela te permets en plus de regagner de l'espace du fait de la défragmentation qui s'opère ainsi. 

PS : Il vaut mieux repartir sur une base saine, le temps que tu as déjà "perdu", ce serait fait.


----------

